# boiled water?



## rosemary6711 (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello All,
        Just a quick question- When can I stop boiling water to use for my 16 month old drinks?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You can stop now!

Jxx


----------

